# Outfit!! need a jacket to match.



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

i just bought these bright white cosmic delight pants. they are really nice but now i cant find a jacket to match them. i'm lookin at this electric blue burton ak 2L cyclic jacket. does it look good?? any other suggestions?? also does this jacket offer a tighter fit, and not too long??


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Nomis Simon Signiture jacket, in yellow buffalo.

This jacket would look dope with just about everything. Just depends on how much you want to spend. But it is Nomis so for the tighter shorter length fit you'll probably want to go down in size because these jackets are made baggy and long. Obviously this wont work if you already wear a size small. but you should def try a few sizes on if you can to find what you like. Nomis Simon Signature Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com


I dont like burton coats much. Plain and boring for me. But I do think those colors look good together.


----------

